# NKD ( Dave's SabRestomod awesomeness )



## K-Fed (Apr 15, 2012)

Dave posted plenty of pics of this beauty so I Don't have much to add there. The handle is beautifuly finished, everything is rounded/ polished. Not much to say, but wow. 

The package was well packed, loaded with those annoying packing peanuts.







I used the nearest thing I could grab on to, to tear into this thing. Pretty sure it was a screwdriver to bust into the tape then rip away like a kid on christmas. Inside what I found I didn't expect... a nice soft case for shipping/ storage. Pretty sweet. =)






A grainy iPhone picture of the handle( can be seen in better quality on Dave's original post )






Something that I wanted to share that is a bit lost in daves pics is how beautifully tapered the handle is. I requested that the handle be tapered out a bit toward the but end of the handle because stock Sabatier handle feel skinny to me, and that is exactly what I got. It feels [email protected] near perfect.






Another thing to note, for anyone that hasn't seen a well ground Sabatier is the distal taper on these things. It starts somewhere in the 4-5mm range right in front of the bolster( feels great to have something to grab onto with a pinch grip ) and rapidly tapers down to somewhere around 2mm and continues tapering to the tip. With the thinning/ regrinding that Dave bestowed on this beauty the distal taper near the tip has been improved to where the tip is whispy thin, much like the suisin/ konosuke gyutos that I've used.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 15, 2012)

I love the way he used the wood grain at the butt end of the handle.


----------



## JMac (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks Great.


----------



## obtuse (Apr 15, 2012)

Im so envious


----------



## don (Apr 15, 2012)

Absolute awesomeness! Great call to get Dave to work on the knife. I'm sure you're going to inspire a trend.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 15, 2012)

We gotta get you a box cutter :tongue:

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## deanb (Apr 15, 2012)

I missed the thread showing more of this knife and I couldn't find it with a search. I'd really appreciate a link. Thanks.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 15, 2012)

deanb said:


> I missed the thread showing more of this knife and I couldn't find it with a search. I'd really appreciate a link. Thanks.



Here you go:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5971-Vintage-Sabatier-Refurb


----------



## steeley (Apr 15, 2012)

The best redone sabatier i ever seen and a nice touch the case .


----------



## deanb (Apr 16, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5971-Vintage-Sabatier-Refurb


Thanks Johnny. That's absolutely beautiful. Dave, you're an artist.


----------



## tk59 (Apr 16, 2012)

Very nice! Congratulations.


----------



## sashae (Apr 16, 2012)

Absolutely fabulous work, Dave! I love old Sabatiers, glad to see one looking brand new!


----------



## K-Fed (Apr 17, 2012)

I was fondling the Sabatier this morning, and giving my 240mm konosuke HD gyuto a stropping and noticed that the tip on the sab is actually thinner than my konosuke. Impressive. The konosuke is on the right.


----------



## tk59 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, I've only seen four Sabs and every one of them was super thin on the tip half of the blade.


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Apr 17, 2012)

Soooo drool worthy! Congrats!


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow, congrats on that knife and Dave, you never stop impressing.


----------

